# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կիրառական Մաթեմատիկա

## Արամ

Ժող. քելեք գրեք, ով որտեա ծառայում :LOL:  ովա էլի կիրառականում սովորում, մի քանի հատ խորհուրդ մորհուրդ տվեք....մալադոյներիս

----------


## aerosmith

Խոսքը ճարտարագիտականի կիռմաթի մասինա՞ թե պետ. համալսարանի։

----------


## Ռեդ

Կիրառականից ենք՝
Ես, Վահիկ, Egern.net, Արիացի,  :Wink:  :Smile: 
Էլի ոնց որ մարդ կար,  :Xeloq: 
Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ ես ուզում, Արամ /Արամ էր չէ՞/, եթե Մկրտչյանը մաթ անալիզ տա կհրաժարվեք  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.08.2009), Արիացի (11.08.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Կիրառականից ենք՝
> Ես, Վահիկ, Egern.net, Արիացի, 
> Էլի ոնց որ մարդ կար, 
> Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ ես ուզում, Արամ /Արամ էր չէ՞/, եթե Մկրտչյանը մաթ անալիզ տա կհրաժարվեք


Տո Պինգվի՛ն, բա ես լուսնի վրա «գոռնին» ե՞մ ավարտել, որ ինձ չես նշում  :Angry2:  :LOL: 
Արամ ջան, ես էլ 2005-ին ավարտել եմ կիրառականի մագիստրատուրան: Ի՞նչ կարգի խորհուրդ է քեզ պետք: Կոմբինատոր անալիզից լուծված խնդրի տեսքո՞վ  :Think:   :Wink: 

Ի դեպ, եթե թեման հստակ ձևակերպում չստանա, երևի արժի այն փակել:

----------

Արիացի (11.08.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Տո Պինգվի՛ն, բա ես լուսնի վրա «գոռնին» ե՞մ ավարտել, որ ինձ չես նշում


Կամ ես  :Angry2: 


Խորհուրդ՝ սովորեք  :LOL:

----------

Արիացի (11.08.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Խորհուրդ՝ սովորեք


Ոսկե խորհուրդ էր, կոլլեգա  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե ես արդեն զգուշացրել եմ, որ ամեն ինչ անես հանկարծ երրորդ հոսք չընկնես :LOL: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ համամիտ եմ Յոժի հետ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Չնայած ես կիրառական մաթեմաթիկայի ֆակ.-ից չեմ եղել, բայց էլի ԵՊՀ-ական եմ և մի խորհուրդ էլ ես տամ, Արամ ջան: Աշխատիր սովորել սիրով. միայն այդ դեպքում գիտելիքը մնայուն կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

ես վապշե մաթեմի վրա սիրահարված եմ, երեգ խոսում էի Հրանտի հետ ասումա հավեստ կոերելուա, տենցա որ? տենց տարբերվում են ընդեի անցած մաթեմաը ու սովորական մաթեմը

----------


## _DEATH_

> ես վապշե մաթեմի վրա սիրահարված եմ, երեգ խոսում էի Հրանտի հետ ասումա հավեստ կոերելուա, տենցա որ? տենց տարբերվում են ընդեի անցած մաթեմաը ու սովորական մաթեմը


Տարբերվելը տարբերվում են, բայց եթե մաթեմ շատ ես սիրում, հավեսով կսովորես…

----------


## ars83

> ես վապշե մաթեմի վրա սիրահարված եմ, երեգ խոսում էի Հրանտի հետ ասումա հավեստ կոերելուա, տենցա որ? տենց տարբերվում են ընդեի անցած մաթեմաը ու սովորական մաթեմը


Դպրոցական հանրահաշվի շարունակությունը հիմնականում մաթ. անալիզն է լինելու, երկրաչափությանը՝ անալիտիկ երկրաչափությունը, որոշ մասեր բարձրագույն հանրահաշվից, մագիստրատուրայում հետաքրքիր առարկա կա՝ հաշվողական երկրաչափություն (եթե նորմալ դասավանդվի, իհարկե):
Դե, բացի դրանից, այնպիսի գեղեցկագույն բնագավառներ, ինչպիսիք են գրաֆների տեսությունը, կոմբինատորային անալիզը, թվերի տեսությունը, դիֆերենցիալ հավասարումները, թվային մեթոդները, օպտիմացումը...
Արտակարգ հետաքրիր (չոր ու ֆորմալ և դրանով իսկ շատ գեղեցիկ) բնագավառներ՝ մաթեմատիկական տրամաբանությունը, ալգորիթմների տեսությունը:
Թերևս, ինձ համար ամենահետաքրքիր առարկան՝ ալգորիթմների վերլուծությունը (այլ անվանում՝ բարդության տեսություն):
Եվ, իհարկե, մի շարք ծրագրման պարադիգմեր և լեզուներ.
օբյեկտ-կողմնորոշված ծրագրավորում և Java, հիբրիդային (օբյեկտ-կողմնորոշված և պրոցեդուրային) ծրագրավորում և C++, ֆունկցիոնալ ծրագրավորում և Lisp, միկրոծրագրավորում և Assembler...
Համակարգչային ցանցեր, արձանագրություններ, ճարտարապետություն, օպերացիոն համակարգեր (չգիտեմ՝ փոխվե՞լ է իրավիճակը, թե ո՞չ, բայց այստեղ մենք շատ ուժեղ կաղում էինք, ՀՊՃՀ-ում շատ ավելի լավ են դասավանդում այս առարկաները, և ավելի գործնական):

Մի խոսքով, հետաքրքիր առարկաների պակաս երբեք չես զգա  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Արամ ջան, քանի շուտ ա, դուրս արի, արի ՎՏ  :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, դասերից գոնե առաջին տարում աշխատի չբացակայել: Ինչ-որ տեղ գնալը դասից հետո միշտ կա  :Wink:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Եվ, իհարկե, մի շարք ծրագրման պարադիգմեր և լեզուներ.
> օբյեկտ-կողմնորոշված ծրագրավորում և Java, հիբրիդային (օբյեկտ-կողմնորոշված և պրոցեդուրային) ծրագրավորում և C++, ֆունկցիոնալ ծրագրավորում և Lisp, միկրոծրագրավորում և Assembler...
> Համակարգչային ցանցեր, արձանագրություններ, ճարտարապետություն, օպերացիոն համակարգեր (չգիտեմ՝ փոխվե՞լ է իրավիճակը, թե ո՞չ, բայց այստեղ մենք շատ ուժեղ կաղում էինք, ՀՊՃՀ-ում շատ ավելի լավ են դասավանդում այս առարկաները, և ավելի գործնական):
> 
> Մի խոսքով, հետաքրքիր առարկաների պակաս երբեք չես զգա


Ես ՀՊՃՀ-ում եմ սովորում ՎՏ-ում ու էտ քո նշածները իմ մասնագիտացումների մեջ ա մտնում ինչքանով ես եմ հասկանում, ոչ թե Կիրառական Մաթեմատիկա  :Think: 
Ցանցեր, համալիրներ, հաշվողական տեխնոլոգիաներ  կարծեմ մասնագիտացումներս, ինչոր մեկը կարա ասի երրորդ կուրսում ինչ պետք ա անցնենք  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես ՀՊՃՀ-ում եմ սովորում ՎՏ-ում ու էտ քո նշածները իմ մասնագիտացումների մեջ ա մտնում ինչքանով ես եմ հասկանում, ոչ թե Կիրառական Մաթեմատիկա 
> Ցանցեր, համալիրներ, հաշվողական տեխնոլոգիաներ  կարծեմ մասնագիտացումներս, ինչոր մեկը կարա ասի երրորդ կուրսում ինչ պետք ա անցնենք


չնայած թեմայից դուրս ա, բայց երկրորդ կուրսում դեռ ցանցերից լուրջ բաներ չեք անցնի: Երրորդ կորսից նոր կսկսեք: Մենակ զգուշացնեմ, որ Կառավարումից զգույշ լինես  :Smile:

----------


## _DEATH_

> չնայած թեմայից դուրս ա, բայց երկրորդ կուրսում դեռ ցանցերից լուրջ բաներ չեք անցնի: Երրորդ կորսից նոր կսկսեք: Մենակ զգուշացնեմ, որ Կառավարումից զգույշ լինես


Ես երկրորդ կուրսը ավարտել եմ, կառավարումից էս տարի մի կերպ պրծա: Երրորդ կուրս եմ հիմա, կառավարման կուրսային կա  :Sad: , չգիտեմ ոնց եմ տակից դուրս գալու: Կներեք որ թեմայից շեղվեցի… Որ խնդրեմ ՊՄ-ով կգրես երրորդ կուրսում ինչ առարկաներ պետք ա անցնենք, շատ հետաքրքիր ա:

----------


## Արամ

> Դպրոցական հանրահաշվի շարունակությունը հիմնականում մաթ. անալիզն է լինելու, երկրաչափությանը՝ անալիտիկ երկրաչափությունը, որոշ մասեր բարձրագույն հանրահաշվից, մագիստրատուրայում հետաքրքիր առարկա կա՝ հաշվողական երկրաչափություն (եթե նորմալ դասավանդվի, իհարկե):
> Դե, բացի դրանից, այնպիսի գեղեցկագույն բնագավառներ, ինչպիսիք են գրաֆների տեսությունը, կոմբինատորային անալիզը, թվերի տեսությունը, դիֆերենցիալ հավասարումները, թվային մեթոդները, օպտիմացումը...
> Արտակարգ հետաքրիր (չոր ու ֆորմալ և դրանով իսկ շատ գեղեցիկ) բնագավառներ՝ մաթեմատիկական տրամաբանությունը, ալգորիթմների տեսությունը:
> Թերևս, ինձ համար ամենահետաքրքիր առարկան՝ ալգորիթմների վերլուծությունը (այլ անվանում՝ բարդության տեսություն):
> Եվ, իհարկե, մի շարք ծրագրման պարադիգմեր և լեզուներ.
> օբյեկտ-կողմնորոշված ծրագրավորում և Java, հիբրիդային (օբյեկտ-կողմնորոշված և պրոցեդուրային) ծրագրավորում և C++, ֆունկցիոնալ ծրագրավորում և Lisp, միկրոծրագրավորում և Assembler...
> Համակարգչային ցանցեր, արձանագրություններ, ճարտարապետություն, օպերացիոն համակարգեր (չգիտեմ՝ փոխվե՞լ է իրավիճակը, թե ո՞չ, բայց այստեղ մենք շատ ուժեղ կաղում էինք, ՀՊՃՀ-ում շատ ավելի լավ են դասավանդում այս առարկաները, և ավելի գործնական):
> 
> Մի խոսքով, հետաքրքիր առարկաների պակաս երբեք չես զգա


բա եսքան + ի մեջ մինուսներ չկան?

----------


## Ռեդ

Արս, Յոժ, մի ջղայնացեք  :Blush:  Ես կիրառականի հիմիկվա ուսանողներին էի նշել, հա մեկել Ռաստա /եթե չեմ սխալվում/:
 :Smile: 
Արամ, Արսին որ լսես, կմտածես, թե կանաչ դրախտ ա:
Ձգտիր առաջին սեմեստրից էլ հինգերով սովորել: Թե չէ հետո կփոշմանես:  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.08.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> Արս, Յոժ, մի ջղայնացեք  Ես կիրառականի հիմիկվա ուսանողներին էի նշել, հա մեկել Ռաստա /եթե չեմ սխալվում/:
> 
> Արամ, Արսին որ լսես, կմտածես, թե կանաչ դրախտ ա:
> Ձգտիր առաջին սեմեստրից էլ հինգերով սովորել: Թե չէ հետո կփոշմանես:


Բայց շատ բարդա՞ ասենք ինչքան ժամանակ կխլի՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բայց շատ բարդա՞ ասենք ինչքան ժամանակ կխլի՞


Լավ կլինի նաև, որ կիսամյակի ընթացքում միշտ մարզավիճակի մեջ լինես, ոչ թե սպասես քննությունից քննություն :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (11.08.2009), Ռեդ (06.08.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Բայց շատ բարդա՞ ասենք ինչքան ժամանակ կխլի՞





> Լավ կլինի նաև, որ կիսամյակի ընթացքում միշտ մարզավիճակի մեջ լինես, ոչ թե սպասես քննությունից քննություն


Դե, նայած դասախոս: Դու որ դասախոսներիդ ասես, էն վախտ կասենք:

----------


## ars83

> բա եսքան + ի մեջ մինուսներ չկան?


Բա չնակտեցի՞ր համակարգչային ցանցերի/արձանագրությունների մասին բացասական ռեմարկս: Բացասական բան էլի կա, որ մեզ դասավանդած ուժեղ դասախոսներից առնվազն երկուսը (Մանուկյան Մանուկը՝ տվյալների հենքեր և Կոստանյան Արմենը՝ ծրագրավորման լեզուների մծակում և իրականացում) այլևս չեն դասավանդում մեզ մոտ, ինչքանով գիտեմ, թե չէ իրենցից շատ բան կարելի էր ստանալ:

Ինչ վերաբերում է դժվարությանը, ոչ մի բանն էլ հեշտ չի. եթե լուրջ մասնագետ ես ուզում դառնալ՝ ժամանակ ու ջանք է պետք: Այսինքն՝ ինքդ էլ դա գիտես:

----------

Արամ (08.08.2009), Արիացի (11.08.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Էս ինչ ուժեղ թեմա եք բացել?  :Smile: 
Ասեմ, որ TuroJan-ն էլ ա կիրառականից




> Բայց շատ բարդա՞ ասենք ինչքան ժամանակ կխլի՞


Բարդ բան չկա: Կարևորը հետաքրքրվածությունն ա ու մի քիչ էլ աշխատանքը: Եթե ուզում ես լավ մասնագետ դառնաս, լեկցիաներով չբավարարվես, անպայման գրքերից օգտվի ու քննությանը պատրաստվիր ինչպես լեկցիաներով, այնպես էլ գրքերով:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.08.2009), Արամ (11.08.2009), Ռեդ (11.08.2009)

----------


## Արամ

բեեսաաամտ հիասթափվեցի.....դիսկրետիս դասատուն շատ գիտեմ ովա արաաա եկելա հումորներա անում գոնե գործնական անենք ~~~~

----------


## Dayana

> բեեսաաամտ հիասթափվեցի.....դիսկրետիս դասատուն շատ գիտեմ ովա արաաա եկելա հումորներա անում գոնե գործնական անենք ~~~~


Արամ ջան, առաջին օրով կարծիք կազմել չարժի: Մարդը կարող է հումորով սկսել դասընթացը, բայց տարվա վերջում գերազանց արդյունք ունենա: Էնպես որ դեռ սպասի:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, առաջին օրով կարծիք կազմել չարժի: Մարդը կարող է հումորով սկսել դասընթացը, բայց տարվա վերջում գերազանց արդյունք ունենա: Էնպես որ դեռ սպասի:


 :Angry2:  Dayan ախր ութանասուն րոպեյից քառասունը խնդում էր

----------


## Dayana

> Dayan ախր ութանասուն րոպեյից քառասունը խնդում էր


իմ վրա ինչի՞ ես գոռում  :LOL:  դա սովորական երևույթ է. մի դասախոսը շատ է ջուր ծեծում, մուսն ավելի քիչ, երրորդն ընդհանրապես դասից չի շեղվում, նորմալ ուսումնական պրոցես է  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Dayan ախր ութանասուն րոպեյից քառասունը խնդում էր


Քանի որ երրորդ հոսք ես ենթադրում եմ, որ Ասլամաջյաննա :Jpit: 
Ակնոցներով խուճուճ մազերով մա՞րդ էր :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

> Քանի որ երրորդ հոսք ես ենթադրում եմ, որ Ասլամաջյաննա
> Ակնոցներով խուճուճ մազերով մա՞րդ էր


արյաաա հա տենց ապուշ ազգանուն ուներ ռադ արա կիրառականը իմ արև դիսկրետի համար եմ ով գիտի մենակ գնացել են էլ ապուշ դասատուա :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Արիացի

> բեեսաաամտ հիասթափվեցի.....դիսկրետիս դասատուն շատ գիտեմ ովա արաաա եկելա հումորներա անում գոնե գործնական անենք ~~~~


Հլա էնքան ես գործնական անելու, որ երազելու ես, որ դասախոսդ գոնե մի հատ խնդա: Պետք չի տենց լուրջ վերաբերվել, դասախոսը պտի մի քիչ էլ կատակով լինի, որ կարենաս դաս սովորել:
Իսկ Ասլամաջյանը լավ էլ մասնագետ ա, բայց ձգտի ոչ թե դասախոսներով չառաջնորդվել, այլ առարկաներով  :Smile: 
Հա, մեկ էլ, դասատու չի, դասախոս ա  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> արյաաա հա տենց ապուշ ազգանուն ուներ ռադ արա կիրառականը իմ արև դիսկրետի համար եմ ով գիտի մենակ գնացել են էլ ապուշ դասատուա


Աաաաա :LOL:  :LOL:  Զիբիլ բառը քանի՞ անգամ ասեց էդ գործնականի ընթացքում :LOL: 
Լեկցիան էլա ամենայն հավանականությամբ ինքը :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում, եթե դիսկրետը դու քեզ լավ սովորի, թե չէ Ասլամաջյանի հույսին մնաս մենակ կիմանաս,թե ոնց են «արագիլների նման պպզում» :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Լավնա Ասլամաջյանը :Smile:  Ի դեպ մեր փոխդեկաննա :Smile:

----------

Ռեդ (02.09.2009)

----------


## ars83

> արյաաա հա տենց ապուշ ազգանուն ուներ ռադ արա կիրառականը իմ արև դիսկրետի համար եմ ով գիտի մենակ գնացել են էլ ապուշ դասատուա


Մենակ հետո չլինի, որ չսովորես, մեղքը գցես Ասլամաջյանի վրա  :Wink: 
Դասախոսից կախված է հաջողության ինչ-որ մասը, բայց այդ մասը որոշիչ չի:  :Cool:  Խորհուրդ կտամ զինվել դիսկրետի գրքերով

----------

Արիացի (02.09.2009)

----------


## Արամ

> Մենակ հետո չլինի, որ չսովորես, մեղքը գցես Ասլամաջյանի վրա 
> Դասախոսից կախված է հաջողության ինչ-որ մասը, բայց այդ մասը որոշիչ չի:  Խորհուրդ կտամ զինվել դիսկրետի գրքերով


Հա Արսեն ես արդեն պատրաստվում էի վաղը գնամ գրադարան, չէ իսկականից դիսկրետ շաաատ եմ սիրում պրոստո աբիդին էր էլի...ոպշեմ գնում եմ ու կարդամ կարդամ կարդամ

----------


## Արամ

> Աաաաա Զիբիլ բառը քանի՞ անգամ ասեց էդ գործնականի ընթացքում
> Լեկցիան էլա ամենայն հավանականությամբ ինքը
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե դիսկրետը դու քեզ լավ սովորի, թե չէ Ասլամաջյանի հույսին մնաս մենակ կիմանաս,թե ոնց են «արագիլների նման պպզում»
> 
> Հ.Գ. Լավնա Ասլամաջյանը Ի դեպ մեր փոխդեկաննա


ախպեր գիտես ինչ ա ասում, չգիտեմ ինչից թեման գնաց ասումա տղեքնել կպպզեն կթրջեն :LOL:  :LOL:  բոցա.....

----------

Yellow Raven (02.09.2009)

----------


## ars83

> ոպշեմ գնում եմ ու կարդամ կարդամ կարդամ


Ապրես, Արամ ջան, հաստատ չես ափսոսա  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ափսոս, որ ձեզ Տոնոյան Ռ.-ն չի դաս տալիս

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.09.2009), Արիացի (02.09.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ախպեր գիտես ինչ ա ասում, չգիտեմ ինչից թեման գնաց ասումա տղեքնել կպպզեն կթրջեն բոցա.....


Ոչինչ գնալով նման արտահայտությունները սովորական բնույթ կստանան, չմտածես :LOL:  :LOL: 

Արսի հետ համաձայն եմ, շատերն են ասում ,որ Տոնոյանը լավագույն մասնագետնա դիսկրետի Հայաստանում :Smile: Բայց ինքը կարծեմ առաջին հոսքերինա դաս տալիս :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իսկ Ասլամաջյանը լավ էլ մասնագետ ա


Լավ էլի, Սասուն ջան, Ասլամաջյանը ուր, դիսկրետ մաթեմատիկան ուր:

----------


## Արիացի

> Լավ էլի, Սասուն ջան, Ասլամաջյանը ուր, դիսկրետ մաթեմատիկան ուր:


Ճիշտն ասած, ինքը ինձ բուն դիսկրետ մաթեմատիկա չի տվել, այլ կիբեռնետիկա ու էդ բնագավառում շատ լավ մասնագետ ա: Որոշ արդյունքներ ունի, որոնք չի հրատարակել, բայց Լուպանովը իրա արդյունքներից օգտվելով դոկտորական ա պաշտպանել:
Դե պարզ ա, դիսկրետից նենց լավ չի, ոնց որ Տոնոյանը, բայց եթե նման արդյունքներ ունի, չի կարող դիսկրետ չիմանալ: 
Ու մեզ լավ էլ նյութը ներկայացնում էր: Չնայած ինքը մեզ 4-րդ կուրսում ու մագիստրատուրայում ա դաս տվել: Չեմ կարող ասել, թե առաջին կուրսեցու համար ինչպիսի մասնագետ ա:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

արյաա Ավետիսյանը բոցա....աաաա մեռել եմ եսօր....բոցաաաա

----------


## Արիացի

> արյաա Ավետիսյանը բոցա....աաաա մեռել եմ եսօր....բոցաաաա


Ժոզեֆը՞  :LOL:  Չլինի՞ լեկցիա ա տալիս

----------


## Արամ

> Ժոզեֆը՞  Չլինի՞ լեկցիա ա տալիս


հա հենց ինքը, չէ լեկցիան Սարգսյաննա, գործնականա բայց սաղ դասը տեսություն բացատրեց աչքիս խառնել էր :LOL:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Վախ, հարազատ անուն-ազգանուններ եմ լսում, կարոտել էի  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

աաաարաաա ետ Սարդարյանի մատոռը խախուդա չեմ ջոգում՞՞՞
մի բան էր բացատրում, հարցրեցի ետի ինչի համարա ասումա դրա համար.

----------

Legolas (04.11.2009), Արիացի (05.11.2009)

----------


## Askalaf

Մինչև հիմա ափսոսում եմ, որ չհաջողվեց դիմել ԵՊՀ–ի կիրառական մաթեմատիկայի բաժին  :Sad: 
Բանակից հետո հասցրեցի մենակ մաթեմատիկան վերհիշել, որից էլ 20 ստացա ու դարձա գեոֆիզիկ  :Smile: 
Հիմա դժգոհ չեմ քանի որ աշխատում եմ իմ մասնագիտությամբ, բայց ամեն անգամ կիրառականի անունը լսելով մեկա ափսոսում եմ...

----------

Yellow Raven (04.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> աաաարաաա ետ Սարդարյանի մատոռը խախուդա չեմ ջոգում՞՞՞
> մի բան էր բացատրում, հարցրեցի ետի ինչի համարա ասումա դրա համար.


Սարդարյանի մոտ պատահում են նման դեպքեր :Jpit: 
Միջանկյալներդ ի՞նչ ստացար :Smile:

----------


## n1djhayko

կներեք մի բան հարցնեմ ,պոլիտեխնիկի մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետը ծրագրավորողի համար լավ բաժինա? ուղակի էտ բաժինն եմ ընդունվե էս տարի հետաքրքիրքա...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> կներեք մի բան հարցնեմ ,պոլիտեխնիկի մաթեմատիկայի ֆակուլտետը ծրագրավորողի համար լավ բաժինա? ուղակի էտ բաժինն եմ ընդունվե էս տարի հետաքրքիրքա...


Չէ՜:

----------

VisTolog (09.08.2010)

----------


## n1djhayko

Ժող ջան ինֆորմիս դասախոսը Ավետիսյաննա մի շարք գրքերի հեղինակ,կուզենայի իմանալ լավ դասախոսա? (պոլիտեխնիկ կիռմաթ. ֆակ.)

----------

